# Plausibilität prüfen



## Luzie (6 Januar 2019)

Hallo,

Da ich eine Plausibilität prüfen möchte, so etwas aber noch nie gemacht habe nun meine Frage an euch wie gehe ich da richtig vor bei dem ganzen.

Szenario

PH Werte:

Min: 5.0
Soll: 7.2
Ist: 7.8
Max: 8.0

 0.6 PH => über soll bei Wassermenge x 
 Förder zeit  berechnen. Starte Zeit Countdown mit Dosierpumpen Start (pause ermöglichen)


 Alles OK wenn PH erreicht aber eine Restlaufzeit der Dosierpumpe vorhanden 


 Fehler 1: wenn Dosierpumpen Laufzeit abgelaufen, aber kein OK von PH Wert  Pumpe defekt ?, falsche Chemikalie ?, Chemikalie leer ?, Sonde defekt ? ... 
           anderer Chemikalien Eintrag in Pool 
 Fehler 2: PH Wert geht in die falsche Richtung
 Fehler 3: PH wert geht über das Hysterese Fenster ins andere extrem, Fehler, falsche Position der Einström Düsen, die Chemikalie kann sich im Pool nicht richtig verteilen ..
           (Design Fehler Pool, lässt sich schwer beheben ggf muss die Dosierpumpen Laufzeit auf kürzere Intervalle laufen, mit mehr pausen um eine entsprechende Überkorrektur zu vermeiden)
           Falsche Chemikalien Konzentration im Vorratsbehälter
 Baustein sollte eine Pause der Dosierung erlauben. Problem die Zeit läuft (Zeitabhängige PH Kurve im Pool)     

 Gegeben: 
 Pool Volumen: (Beispiel 45) qm, Wert muss aus den Grundeinstellung ausgelesen werden
 PH Soll : 7,2
 PH Fenster (Hysterese): +- 0,2
 PH ist  : x (Messung mit Sonde) Vergleichsmessung mit externen Gerät

 180 ml auf 10 qm um wert um 0,1 zu senken (Angabe Hersteller)
 3 ml/sec Förderleistung (Angabe des Typenschild)

 "Gesucht Formel für Laufzeit der Dosierpumpe"


 Vorgehen:
 Bestimme PH Differenz
 PH minus im Einsatz
 PH ist - PH soll => PH diff <== positiv !! 
  8,4   - 7,2          =>   1,2°


 x = 180 ml * Pool Volumen QM / 10 QM für 0.1° 
 Volumen x = (PH ist - PH soll) * 180 ml * Pool Volumen QM / 10 QM
 x = (1.2°/0.1°) * 180 * Pool Volumen / 10  <= Berechnung des Gesamt Dosier Volumen, Ausgabe von Dosier Menge und benötigter Zeit 







 Plausibilität


 Startzustand PH Wert ist zu groß
 - Berechne die Menge an Chemikalie die benötigt wird um auf den Sollwert zu kommen, daraus ergibt sich eine Förderzeit der Dosierpumpe, wenn diese Zeit abgelaufen
   und PH Wert nicht ok ist, dann Fehler Zustand


 Starte die Dosierpumpe Zeit messen ...)
 -Laufzeit Dosierpumpe darf erst zurückgesetzt werden wenn PH Wert (im hysterese fenster ok).
 -PH Dosierpumpe, Fördermenge 18 L pH -/h, Becken hat (Beispiel 45) m³ bei einer Anhebung von 0,1pH pro 10m³ braucht die Pumpe 180 ml/min. Bei (45) m³/250ml in 69sec
  bei einer Anhebung von 0,2 bei (45) m³ 180ml/30sec, sind 2 x fördern. Folglich darf die Pumpe in einem Filterdurchgang nur max 3x Fördern.  So das die Zeit ausreichend ist für einen    Dosier Vorgang.
  bei mehr, Abschaltung der Dosierpumpe und eine Meldung ausgeben


Dies war so die Überlegung dafür. Kann ich das so machen oder muss ich da noch etwas Beachten?
Auch habe ich noch kein Plan wie ich sowas nur im ST Code schreiben kann, vorallen was die Formeln angeht. Da habe ich nun echt kein Plan.


----------



## Blockmove (6 Januar 2019)

Mal ganz ehrlich:
Erwartest du wirklich, dass bei dem Wirrwar von Angaben jemand durchsteigt?

Bring mal etwas Struktur in die Aufgabe und mach vielleicht ne Zeichnung.
So wie ich es verstehe willst du den PH während eines zeitlich begrenzten Filtervorgangs mit einer Dosierpumpe anpassen?


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (6 Januar 2019)

Ich glaube zwar das ich so grob verstanden habe was du machen möchtest. Dein Ziel ist es ja offensichtlich den PH-Wert so genau wie möglich hinzubekommen. 
Hierzu nimmst du drei Schritte vor. 
Erstens nimmst du den Ist Zustand auf. (wo genau passiert das). 
Zum zweiten wird nun aus einem Vergleich mit einem Sollwert deine entsprechende Abweichung ermittelt und daraus entsteht deine gegen Maßnahme. Jetzt hast du ein paar werte welche Dir Bspw sagen dein pH-Wert ist um 0.2^ zu hoch. Also musst du diesen senken. Dazu nimmst du ein pH-Minus welches bei 180ml -> 10cm3 Wasser um 0.1^pH senkt. Du kennst jetzt die ungefähre Menge an Chemie die du dosieren möchtest. Außerdem kennst du die Förderleistung deiner Chemie Pumpe. Hieraus errechnet Dir dein System nun ein Zeit, welche die Pumpe die Chemie Fördern muss um den pH Wert auf den soll wert zu bekommen. 
Zwischendurch oder am Schluss erfolgt eine Überprüfung der Maßnahme. 
Soweit so gut. Aber wie lange benötigt das Mittel bis es einmal komplett durch deine Pumpe gelaufen ist bzw der Inhalt einmal umgewälzt wurde ? Wie weit ist der Einlauf und die Messung von einander Entfernt. Wie erfasst du den Ist wert ? Wird dieser während der Dosierung weiter gemessen ? Ist das Sinnvoll ? Hat die Messung Einfluss auf die Dosierung ?
Was ist wenn in dieser Zeit der Pool benutz wird ? Was wenn es regnet ? Wird die Menge an Durchfluss deiner Umwälzpumpe ermittelt ?
Wie oft soll/darf das Programm starten. Immerhin haben meiner Erfahrung nach auch die Wetterlage Einfluss auf den pH Wert.


----------



## Luzie (6 Januar 2019)

Hmm wie soll ich es am besten erklären was ich machen möchte,

sagen wir mal so.

Ich möchte ein Überwachung gegen Überdosierung schaffen für den Fall.
- PH Sonde defekt aber Regelung regelt weiter weil aktueller wert der Sonde eingefroren ist.
- Pool Pumpe ausgefallen. Ausgang aber gesetzt, Ph Regelung Aktiv. Werte ändern sich nicht da keine Wasserbewegung.
- Falsche Chemie, Wert geht in die falsche Richtung. Dosierung Aktiv. 

um genau das zu verhindern wollte ich eine Überdosierung verhindern indem ich anhand der Wassermenge, des ph ist wertes, errechnen was muss ich als gesamt menge zu diesem wert zugeben und wie lange ist die Zeit um diese Menge zuzugeben. Diese Zeit sollte aufgeteilt auf die Filterzeit passieren.

Sollte die Zeit für die Dosierung abgelaufen sein aber die Menge an Chemie zugegeben und sich der Wert nicht geändert haben, soll sie Regelung inaktiv werden. Genauso soll es passieren wenn der wert in die andere Richtung geht. Zeit und Menge erreicht, dann abschalten 

Ich hoffe ich habe es nun besser Erklärt was ich vor habe.


----------



## Mavorkit (7 Januar 2019)

Hi zusammen,

Ich hab mal interessehalber eine Frage:

Von der reinen Überlegung her müsste die Dosierung immer in festgelegten Zeitintervallen ablaufen, nach denen die Chemikalie im Wasser verteilt ist und danach die Änderung geprüft werden.
Klingt alles schön und gut, aber wie wird hier auf eventuelle Störgrößen reagiert?

Ein defekt der Sonde kann normalerweise über einen Grenzwert bestimmt werden. Hier wäre ein Datenblatt der Sonde ganz gut.

Wie kann deine Pumpe ausfallen? Wenn sie das tut doch wahrscheinlich mit einem auslösen der Sicherung oder? Die kannst du ganz einfach überwachen. Falls dir das zu wenig ist gibt es zwei.B. von Eltako Relais, die einen Kontakt schalten, wenn ein eingestellter Stromwert überschritten wird. So könntest du die Stromaufnahme der Pumpe registrieren und den Fall Abfragen.
So nun zur Chemikalie. Hast du eine Sonde in der Sauglanze der Pumpe? Wie sieht deine Pumpe aus? Weiche Signale braucht die Pumpe? Welche Signale liefert die Pumpe? Auch hier wäre ein Datenblatt sehr von Vorteil.
Und vor allem wie sollte eine falsche Chemikalie in die Pumpe kommen?

Was du beschreibst wär sicherlich umsetzbar. Nur wie möchtest du auf Änderungen während deiner Verteilzeit reagieren? Ich vermute, die gewünschte Genauigkeit erreichst du damit nicht.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luzie (7 Januar 2019)

Hallo Marvokit,

Zu deinen Fragen. Bei der Sonde ist es ist es so das dieses einen Regelbereich von 0-14 ph hat. Davon brauche ich nur den Bereich 4-8 den ich auch messe, da dieser der Grenzwert der Regelung ist.
Sollte einer der beiden Werte erreicht werden schaltet die Regelung eh ab und geht in Störung.
Die Regelung arbeitet nur wenn sie die Freigabe bekommt das der Motor Pumpe sein ein Signal bekommen hat. Wo es auch schon wieder schwer wird, da ich diesen nicht selber abfragen kann, kommt auf die Ausführung des Motors an. (Teuer eventuell ja, Billig meistens Nein), da er keine Signale nach außen liefert. Der Motor wird über ein Motorschutzschalter + Schütz gesteuert das wiederum auch die Hilfskontakte hat, für den Fall das der Motorschutzschalter auslöst geht die Steuerung in Störung und es wird keine Regelung stattfinden. Aber es gibt ja bekanntlich auch Fälle wo der Motorschutz nicht auslöst.Weil Kabelbruch oder andere Einflüsse vorliegen.
Das mit der Chemie ist so eine Sache. nimm doch einmal an du bestellst Chemie. Chlor und eben PH-, aber anstatt PH- zu bekommen bekommst du ph+ und du überprüfst das nicht. Ich verlasse mich da nicht drauf das jeder das macht, man weiß selber das Leute manchmal komische Sachen machen. Ich muss aber auf der sicheren Seite sein um genau diesen Punkt abzufangen damit eine Falsche Dosierung eben nicht auftreten kann (darf, soll).

Lassen wir einmal die Regelung völlig außer betracht. da sie ihren Dienst tut so wie soll. Gesetzt der Fall
Der Kunde nimmt die Anlage in Betrieb, die erste Zeit ist alles OK aber nach einer Weile wundert er sich das er ein Kratzen auf der Haut hat. Oder Kinder haben mit einmal Hautprobleme.
Er denkt sofort daran das die Regelung nicht Funktioniert und Kontrolliert die Werte, diese scheinen aber zu stimmen. Aber er hat vergessen das er die Sonde vielleicht hätte mal neu Kalibrieren sollen.
Die Regelung selber Arbeitet normal weiter nur mit Falschen Werten. und schon Dosiert diese Falsch. Es gibt viele Faktoren der wichtigste ist die Durchströmung des Becken selber, wenn diese Gaga ist dann ist der Rest schwer zu erfassen. Oder es Dauer länger als erwartet.

Ich kann zwischen den Filter Zeiten das ganze messen und auf Änderungen reagieren. die Berechnung sollte dann auf den letzten Wert der Übermittelt wird eingestellt werden und diesen eben Abarbeiten. Ich könnte ja auch sagen ich messe den wert nehme die Zeit die die Dosierung braucht und schalte dann ab. Was ich im Prinzip ja schon mache. Ich messe den Wert warte eine Zeit bei mir  (1h) und sollte sich der wert  in dieser Zeit noch im Fenster befinden ist alles ok. Wenn nicht wird für eine kurze zeit Chemie nachgegeben. Dann warte ich wieder diese Zeit. und so geht das die ganze Zeit.
Ok bei mir selber in der Anlage Frage ich den Durchfluss und die Drehzahl der Pumpe ab um genau das zu verhindern was oben beschrieben. Aber da kann ich nicht von Anderen erwarten das sie das genau so machen.


----------



## Mavorkit (7 Januar 2019)

Hi Luzie,

Das bedeutet, bis du am Becken eine Änderung merkst dauert es mindestens eine Stunde? Und der Messwert wird sich nicht extrem verändern in dieser Zeit?
Du wiedersprichst dir auch in gewisser Weise selbst. Auf der einen Seite möchtest du eine Kontrolle über den Messwert von Sensor, auf der anderen Seite gehst du davon aus, das der Ph Sensor nicht kalibriert ist und deshalb Fehler entstehen.

Eine Programmierung die alle Fehler vermeidet gibt es nicht. Es können nur die Fehler vermieden werden die vorher bedacht wurden.

Was würdest du denn machen, wenn der Kunde auf eine andere Chemie umsteigt und dann der Dosierwert ein anderer ist? Das würde ich für wesentlich wahrscheinlicher halten als ein vertauscher bzw. Falsch etikettierter Kanister. Wobei das ganz einfach mit Lackmuspapier ausgeschlossen werden kann (1-2€ kostet das als 100er Pack ca.).
Programmierung kann viele Fehler vermeiden, aber wenn du auf jede noch so gering mögliche Eventualität eingehst verlierst du meistens die Funktion aus dem Auge.

Im weiteren Verlauf würde ich dir empfehlen Mal eine Skizze der Anlage und deine genauen Vorgaben und Daten der einzelnen Teile.

Bei dem pH-Wert Sensor meinte ich das der Sensor üblicherweise selbst eine Überwachung hat. Ja der Messbereich geht von 0 bis 14, aber welche elektrischen Werte erzeugt der Sensor? Darüber ist normalerweise eine Fehlererkennung möglich.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luzie (8 Januar 2019)

Hallo Marvorkit,

ich habe nicht geschrieben das es eine Stunde dauert bis sich etwas tut, Ich warte nur eine Stunde (Pause) ich kann nicht vorher sagen wie lange es  dauert bis sich etwas ändert. Ich habe hallt nur die Stunde als warte zeit vorgegeben.
Ich möchte halt nur verhindern wenn dann mache.

Angenommen Du bist im Urlaub, 10 Tage, willst aber das dein Becken in den 10 Tagen nicht grün wird weil ja die Steuerung alles für dich regelt und genau in diesen tagen hast du ein Problem und es bekommt die Anlage nicht mit. Du kommst nach Hause denkst es ist alles in Ordnung und dann hast du eben dieses kleines Problem. Klar kann ich die Sonde abfragen mit welcher Effizienz diese noch arbeitet. aber das sagt nicht aus das die Sonde eventuell defekt ist.

Auch deine Bedenken wegen der Chemie. die meisten Anbieter haben die gleichen Angaben zum pH- 0.1ml/10qm von Billiganbietern bis hin zu Markenanbietern. Klar kannst du auch Teststreifen benutzen, ist die Billigere Variante. Dann könnte ich mir die ganze mühe sparen

Frage was für eine Skizze willst du da sehen? Auch über die Daten in einzelnen Teilen musst du schon genauer werden.


----------



## xxJohnxx (8 Januar 2019)

Gibt es ein Datenblatt für die ph-Sonde?

Ich hab mich da nur kurz reingelesen, aber einige ph-Sonden scheinen eine integrierte Fehlererkennung zu haben. Das müsste doch reichen um zumindest eines der von dir vorgegeben Szenarios zu überwachen. 
Ohne technische Daten der Anlage um die es dir geht ist das aber natürlich nur rumgerate. Meine Kristallkugel ist zur Zeit leider in der Werkstatt..

Mir ergibt sich auch noch nicht ganz warum du das mit so einer aufwendigen Formel lösen möchtest. Warum nicht ein mal jede Stunde den pH-Wert messen und dann 100ml mit der Dosierpumpe fördern? Zeit und Fördermenge natürlich an Gegebenheiten anpassen. Dann kannst du folgendes relativ einfach feststellen: 
- Wenn nach ein paar Stunden der pH-Wert deutlich in die falsche Richtung gewandert ist, stimmt wohl die Chemikalie nicht. 
- Wenn nach ein paar Stunden der pH-Wert gleich ist kann es sein das einer der Pumpen oder der Sensor defekt ist.
- Wenn der Zielwert von einem Dosiervorgang zum nächsten deutlich überschossen wird stimmt die Konzentration nicht. 

Natürlich bleibt immer dir Frage nach den Störgrößen. Wie schnell kann sich der pH-Wert durch Umwelteinflüsse ändern? Dies muss natürlich bei der Parameterfindung beachtet werden, sodass die drei genannten Fälle nicht durch Umwelteinflüsse passieren können.


----------



## Luzie (8 Januar 2019)

Hallo xxJohnxx,

zu deiner Frage wegen einem Datenblatt von der Sonde. Es gibt keins dazu. Ich weiß das es Möglich ist die Sonde abzufragen, 
Ich kann auch die Lösung so wie sie hier vorliegt lassen, da ich die Meisten Fehlerquellen die auftreten können schon abfrage. Dazu gehören eben der obere (8) und der untere (5) pH wert.
Desweiteren überwache ich den Durchfluss und die Drehzahl der Pumpe.
Nur ist es eben so, ich weiß nicht wenn ich das einmal Anbieten sollte ob es dann auch so aufgebaut wird mit Durchflussmesser und Drehzahlüberwachung. Ich kann den Leuten ja nicht vorschreiben das Sie das dann so Bauen. Also bleibt ja nur der Min und Max wert wo ich genau sagen kann was dann passieren soll.
Ich wollte halt noch ein Punkt einbauen wo ich zusätzlich noch eine Möglichkeit habe um ganz sicher zu gehen. Was mich nun auch zu der Überlegung bringt warum nutze ich das nicht auch gleich für eine Statistik, wo ich erfassen kann wie viel wurde überhaupt über die ganze Zeit (Tag oder Woche)an Chemie zugegeben. Da kann man das doch gleich mit einander Verbinden. zu einem die Menge erfassen und zum zum anderen die zusätzliche Sicherheit. Oder auch nur die Erfassung.

Da ich das ganze nur auf meine Anlage bezogen Testen kann ist es schwer zu sagen wie sich das ganze bei anderen Situationen auswirkt. Aber die Regelung sollte überall gleich Arbeiten.
Am besten ich lasse es so wie es ist, da die Abschaltung bei Überschreitung bestimmter werte ja Vorhanden ist und beschränke mich nur noch darauf die Menge die zugegeben wurde zu erfassen.
Von daher reicht es nun ja wenn ich nur die Laufzeit der Dosierpumpe zähle das x die Fördermenge pro sec und dann habe ich schon was ich brauche. 
Damit ist das Thema dann abgeschlossen.

P.S. ich habe oben einen Fehler drinne, es sind nicht 0.1 ml sondern 0,1 l/10 qm.


----------

